# Flickering screen on Minecraft



## Hazen3 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm using Kubuntu 15.10 with Intel graphics, but when I put Minecraft in full screen, the screen flickers pretty much non stop. It doesn't do this when it isn't in full screen. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

There a lot on google about this:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=minecraft+optimize+on+linux&gws_rd=cr,ssl&ei=z97OVp3nAsP0UozCsyA

It depends largely on your version of Java. However this is where you can break things, so dont use a version of java outside of your distros repository, If it runs better on windows version of java, and you dual boot then you have the best of both worlds.


----------

